# Mouse in Grill



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

So we have lived here for 3 or 4 years now, and have had the (gas) grill almost as long. It is on a second story deck, and the grill is covered when not in use. We live in town, but have a big yard backing up to the woods. 

Opened it up a month or so ago and there was a nice nest, with a mouse and two youngins. I removed the nest, scared off the momma, and disposed of the babies. Cleaned everything real nice, and checked every few days . . 

But earlier this week, opened it up, and new (smaller) nest. No babies. Was actually able to kill the adult, and cleaned up the nest. 

I've lit the grill and thankfully there's no gas leaks that I can see. It is a nice Weber gas grill, and the cabinet part is fairly tight and clean. Obviously I need to really clean everything good now again :laughing:

I did put a block of poison in the lower part and it was completely gone within two days. I don't really want to have poison so close to a food area, and I don't really want to try to poison every rodent in the county. 

SO anybody else had this? I could try to put mesh in the grill near the bigger openings. I know mice can squeeze through small places and there's no way I can make this thing mouse tight. Should i just keep some traps in the lower cabinet? I like the grill where it is and don't really want to relocate to the garage or anything


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Traps in the lower cabinet might help. I would also give it a good cleaning -- there's probably something in there that is attracting them and maybe you can get rid of that particular odor with a good scrubbing. But it's warm and a food source so I imagine you'll just have to be vigilant.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah I need to give everything a deep clean, and will do that soon. 

Maybe some traps will catch any stragglers.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

I feel that even squeaky clean, mice will still like the shelter. Just like us people.


----------

